# a godlike album: Clemens Non Papa my critic of Tallis scolars epic peek effort!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You people should hear this one from 1987 and old release of Tallis Scholars , a warm touching blast of pure etheric fun hhhighh harmony done state of the heart , soulful, shining smart in execution, done perfect rendition of pure vocall music like essential and credential of franco-flemish polyphony finnest moment, The all mighty touching uplifting striking emotional.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven’t heard this and I was curious about what they did, I’ll order it. I’m feeling rather positive about them at the moment because, for some reason, I’ve started to really enjoy their Gombert magnificats.


----------

